# what is a betta fish?



## leahqexx (Feb 21, 2009)

hi iv heard every1 talking about betta fish, but WHAY ARE THEY??? i have no idea what they are and therefor vannot ofer any advise to people( hey i might not know what they are but i might know some thing about them)


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Bettas are tropical labrynth (special organ that allows them to breathe atmospheric air) fish that originated from Thailand. If you walk into any pet store you'll usually see some colorful fish in littly cups (usually looking pretty depressed), those are bettas. They are actually one of the smartest tropical fish, and once you bring them home to a suitable environment they become much more active and personable. The fish in my avatar is a betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are also known as Siamese fighting fish.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, and the scientific name is betta splendens.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

There are a bunch of different kinds tho! There are
~crowntails
~veiltails
~plackets
~deltas
~super deltas
~half moons
~half moon plackets 

They are amazing, hardy little fish! There are also marine bettas, which are completley differnt in care than normal bettas, but they are pretty cool, too!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

They are probably the most common type of fish for people with little experience to own. They are fairly hardy, to hardy for thier own good possibly. the big red fish that is on top of the page, at least is always on mine, is a betta fish. If yours isn't red, then try to google them


----------



## Ark (Mar 11, 2009)

They are hardy fish but you shoud never keep them in one of those vases with a plant clogging the top, where they expect the betta to feed off the roots and say its some kind of self-sustaining ecosystem.
here's a link to what they look like:
http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Labyrinthfish/Betta/bettasplendens/Bettainvase.jpg


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

veganchick said:


> There are a bunch of different kinds tho! There are
> ~crowntails
> ~veiltails
> ~plackets
> ...


That is one kind of betta. Those are all varietys of _Betta Spendens_. There are hundreds of betta species.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are the tail types on betta splendens.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, i no. i just didn'tfeel like using scientific words. sorry if i confused anyone


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

thx!


----------

